# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy New Year!

## Suzi

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to the mod/admin team here and on the FB page. Without them keeping this place going would be impossible on my own! 
Each and every one of them have been a huge tower of strength to me during what has been a very difficult year. Thank you! 

Thank you to each and every member - without you there would not be any DWD. So thank you.

----------

Strugglingmum (01-01-23)

----------


## Paula

HAPPY NEW YEAR! And its truly an honour to be able to contribute to DWD  :):

----------

Strugglingmum (01-01-23),Suzi (01-01-23)

----------


## Flo

Happy New Year everyone! May 2023 be full of wonderful things for you all. xxxx

----------

Paula (01-01-23),Strugglingmum (01-01-23),Suzi (01-01-23)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy new year everyone.  May 2023 bring health, peace and joy. Xx

----------

Paula (01-01-23),Suzi (01-01-23)

----------


## magie06

Happy New Year to everyone here, there and every where. May all your dreams come through.

----------

Paula (01-01-23),Suzi (01-01-23)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy New Year! May this year bring you only good things!

----------

Paula (01-01-23),Suzi (01-01-23)

----------

